# What to charge print company for t-shirt designs?



## arfarfbarkmeow (Feb 28, 2007)

I know the answer will vary widely, but I am wondering what to charge a fairly large shirt printing company for designs I do for them. The designs will be for emerging indie and rock bands and will consist of 1-3 colors. What would be a good general price range to charge? thanks.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

How long does it take you to make each design?


----------



## Greg Hamrick (Jan 25, 2007)

You could always give them a ruff estimate...punch them in the gut and scream $200. dollars!!! You said they were fairly large, so they can take it.


.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

are these designs for pre print or generic design sfor locval business, schools, etc.? This will play a big role in your pricing.


----------



## arfarfbarkmeow (Feb 28, 2007)

They are pre-print designs for bands. A quality design takes me about three weeks, then I e-mail it to them.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

_Three weeks?_ Like 8 hours a day, for three weeks?


----------



## arfarfbarkmeow (Feb 28, 2007)

Jasonda said:


> _Three weeks?_ Like 8 hours a day, for three weeks?


no no, the t-shirt designs are done in what time i have left over after working my 8-hr a day job.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

arfarfbarkmeow said:


> no no, the t-shirt designs are done in what time i have left over after working my 8-hr a day job.


Ah. What I meant was how many hours do you typically spend on each design. You can calculate a price based on that. Say, $20 an hour for a 4-hr job = $80.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

For a company that is fairly large, $300-400 each is a perfectly fair market rate per design.


----------

